# Names of different cuts of meat in Portuguese



## redbourn

Names of different cuts of meat in Portuguese

Would like to know the names of different cuts of meat in Portuguese please.

rib eye is I think - alcatra

sirloin I believe is - lombo de vaca

but how about all the others.

NY flank

rump

entrecote 

chuck 

brisket

etc.

Butchers in Portugal often describe a cut of meat as "rostbif" and I think they are referring to NY flank but am not sure.

Any feedback would be much appreciated.

Michael


----------



## redbourn

OK I showed my local butcher a picture of a cow divided into parts and asked him the names of the cuts of beef.

He said ....

rump = alcatra

sirloin = rosbif

porterhouse = filé

flank = Aba

rib eye = costela

I didn't want to push him for more because he and his wife had customers.

* The cuts may vary a little from country to country.

- justpaste.it


----------



## redbourn

OK an extended list with one alteration.

rump = alcatra

sirloin = rosbif

porterhouse = filé

flank = aba

rib eye = costeleta

spare ribs = acém

brisket = paleta


----------

